# An Apology from Rusty aka Gill



## rusty (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope that those GRF members that I may have offended with my offensive attitude in the past will accept my apology. From here on in I will curb my attitude and only speak when needed. 

Please accept my apologies for being such a vulgar ass. 

Sincerely Yours
Gill aka Rusty - formerly Gustavus


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 4, 2011)

ROFL........
That is priceless! I must have missed a thread somewhere.A couple of years ago,you were pretty rough on everyone,but something definitely happened to you since then.I am proud to say you are one of my oldest friends on the forum,and grateful to have you here.You have personally helped me more than I can explain.
Johnny AKA Mic...formerly cutabove,formerly johnnyincocoa,formerly mariannalice,formerly...........hell,lets just say I have been a member longer than about 17,300 members,and I've been banned more than all of them! 
Holy crap it's been a long road to get here.Holy crap I love this forum!


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad to see both of you are still around. 

Ralph aka Palladium, Gold, Platinum, Rhodium, Aflac, and ?????? 

I think we all learn as we grow. 8)


----------



## Claudie (Jun 5, 2011)

Haven't offended me....yet :| 
I don't get offended easily, as a matter of fact I don't even like that word....


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 5, 2011)

You are person who will tell what he think. Pretty straight forward. You do not say what others want to hear, but what you think. I have respect to people who think and do like that and I always enjoyed your posts and pictures.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 5, 2011)

Heh! Not much to worry about, guys. All of you have an acceptable attitude, although it's been a bit of a trial getting you there. 

I think these disclosures should serve to show that those of us that ban readers don't do it because they're not wanted here. It's done because of their attitude. Hell, all of us screw up---and I'm sure I speak for everyone in saying that we hope to be forgiven, but copping an attitude isn't the way to accomplish that end. 

In sharp contrast to normal procedures, I have chosen to do my reprimands publicly. It serves two very good purposes. One of them is to provide examples for others of what is, and what is not, acceptable behavior on the forum. The other is to see how the offending individual reigns in. If he/she accepts the criticism politely, all is forgiven, and the lesson has been learned. If they cop an attitude, that's precisely what we're looking for---which pretty much leads to banishment. We want folks that have a cooperative, non-combative attitude on this forum. Those that refuse to comply disrupt the harmony that we have developed---so they are not welcome here. 

I congratulate all of you---we've had issues that have been resolved---and I hope I can count each of you as a friend.

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2011)

Harold said:


> and I hope I can count each of you as a friend.


Living in the states,is getting scary.Our economy is all but shot.There are drug dealers everywhere,and those that are in place to protect us,we now fear.It is turning into a country I am ashamed of,and my son died trying to protect this country....so sad.We have our nose in places it shouldn't be,and spending money like water,even though we ran out of money before I was born.I heard a long time ago that over 85% of the money in america,is owned by less than 15% of it's citizens.That means that less than 15% of our money,is spread out to over 85% of our population....capitalism (to that extent) should be a crime.
I have said all of this,to get to this point....a couple of years ago,2008 or 2009,patnor invited us to come stay with his family in ireland.Since then,several other members have invited us to their homes as well...............you can *NOT* put a price on friends like that.
I have friends all over the planet,thanks to this forum.


----------

